# How do I calm my kitten down?



## Sharon61172 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, I have a kitten 12 weeks old who I have had since 8 weeks, she is a Bengal x snow shoe. My problem is that she is currently on the go, she just goes mad for a few hours then will launch at me digging her claws in and pulling herself up on my skin and recharge her batteries for about an hour then it all starts again. She loves to take a running jump onto my curtains and run up them and sit on the curtain pole. I'm sure that this is just kitten behaviour (my previous cat came at 18 months) but I am at the end of my tether and wondered if anyone could offer any advice
Thank you


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

only thing that seems to work for my mental cat is to tire him out! i've got several varieties of things on string type toys and we play with those a lot. if i particularly want him to burn some energy off i literally run round the house with it so he chases it - lots of jumping on and off things.

then he crashes out and i get some peace!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Both of her breeds are high energy, intelligent ones so it's no surprise she's taken on those traits too. Does she have many toys? How long do you spend interactively playing with her each day? Does she have any access to the outdoors?


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

To be honest it is a case of going with it. I have a 13 week old moggy and he is just as crazy even though he has another year old cat to play with.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I know Bengals are renowned for being very active and energetic, and needing lots of stimulus and entertainment, as I expect you already knew before getting one. I don't know much about Snowshoes, but I think they are also very active cats.

The reason your cat is launching herself at you and climbing the curtains is because she has masses of surplus energy which needs channelling by you into safe and appropriate play. 

As Smiler84 says, you must play lots of interactive games with your cat to tire her out. Rod type toys like Da Bird which you wave around or pull along for her to chase are especially effective. Also little balls you can throw for her to chase. If your home has stairs, get her running up and down the stairs as it will use up lots of energy.She needs several sessions of play a day, for as long as she dictates. You will know when she's had enough as she will crash and sleep. 

She will quieten down as she gets older, but will probably still be very playful until she is aged 2 or 3. You have acquired a high maintenance cat, and she will always need a lot of input from you. 

If there is any chance later, when she is at least 1 yr old, that she can safely be allowed outdoors, that would give her another outlet for her energy. But it seems these days, sadly, hardly anyone lets their pedigree cats go outside; very different from what was common 20 yrs ago when I got my pedigree cats. My cats (BSH) were highly active, energetic cats who loved the outdoors, and it was a never ending joy watching their delight in climbing trees or turning somersaults whilst leaping after flying insects.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like perfectly normal kitten behaviour, Lots of toys like Tunnels for them to run through , a cat tree for him to climb or anything that will keep his mind occupied should help.......good luck with him............Chris


----------

